# Installer OpenSuse sur MacBook Pro



## naaad (9 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour je suis nouveau sur le forum et j'essaye d'installer opensuse mais je n'y parvient pas :/ 
j'ai télécharger Opensuse 11.4 sur le site de la distribution puis je me suis servi de toast pour le mettre sur un dvd en mode "image physique" c'est se qui me semble le bon choix  enfin je crois  puis je redémarre mon macbook en laissant le doigt sur alt pour booter avec le dvd puis je le lance et j'ai un écran noir il y à ecris des truc style console puis le curseur ne bouge plus et sa reste comme sa...
si quelqu'un comprend se que je veut dire :/
merci d'avance.


----------



## theweep (9 Octobre 2011)

Salut, je serais toi j'essayerai plutôt avec la dernière version d'Ubuntu


----------



## edd72 (10 Octobre 2011)

Sacré solution!


----------



## theweep (10 Octobre 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Sacré solution!



 oui j'avoue que c'est très expéditif ... Ben pas évident d'installer linux sur un mac, or je sait que Ubuntu les gère bien. donc voila, après ce n'es qu'on conseil.


----------



## edd72 (11 Octobre 2011)

Oui, il faudrait voir en appliquant ce qu'on fait pour Ubuntu (rEFIt, etc.)


----------



## Isdf (13 Octobre 2011)

bonjour,
la plus part des solutions pour 



> puis je le lance et j'ai un écran noir il y à ecris des truc style console puis le curseur ne bouge plus et sa reste comme sa...



sont déjà sur le forum 

avec *ubuntu* mais ca marche aussi pour les autres distributions

A+


----------



## naaad (17 Novembre 2011)

bonjour tous le monde 
merci d'avoir essayer de m'aider mais ce que je recherche c'est mettre openSUSE et pas une autre distribution .
déjà j'ai réussi à avoir le menu(petite victoire )mais un autre problème viens de surgir :O je vous décris se que j'ai eu :

je vois le menu  :

Amorcer depuis le disque dur
Installation 
Système de secours
Vérifier le media d'installation
Test du BIOS
Test de mémoire

donc par toute logique je prend installation donc la il y a une boite de dialogue qui apparait avec écris chargement du noyaux de linux.
jusque la je pense que tout se passe bien, ensuite une autre boite de dialogue apparait avec écris "Assurez-vous que le CD numéro 1 se trouve dans votre lecteur"
j'ai deux possibilité soit      "OK"    ou     "annulé"
lorsque que j'appuie sur OK la boite de dialogue réapparait en boucle :/
donc j'appuie sur annuler et je tombe sur un autre menu.
Il y a marquer "démarrer l'installation" je sélectionne cette option,
puis un sous menu avec comme option "démarrer l'installation ou la mise a jour" je prend cette option.
La on me demande disque dur, DVD ou réseau je prend dvd et la un message d'erreur surgit avec écris "aucun dépôt trouvé"
Donc voilà les problèmes que je vous récapitule ci-dessous:
-la boite de dialogue ou je ne peut pas faire "ok"
-le message d'erreur "aucun dépôt trouver"
je vous remercie d'avance de l'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter et veuillez mexcuser pour les éventuelle faute dorthographe :/


​


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Novembre 2011)

Ah ! Les noms des distributions Linux..

Sinon, avec openSUSE 12.1, ça donne quoi (en dehors des heures de téléchargement) ?


----------



## naaad (19 Novembre 2011)

j'ai essayer la 11.4 et la 12.1 cela donne exactement la même chose... c'est décevant :/


----------



## naaad (20 Novembre 2011)

Help ? :/


----------



## Isdf (22 Novembre 2011)

Hello,

ok tu dois avoir sur ton écran quand tu es sur le menu avant de lancer installer

la possibilité de lancé des option au noyau 

pour cela tu dois avoir en bas de ton écran (apres avoir déplacé le curseur sur installer mais pas validé)

options de boot ou quelque chose dans le genre qui doivent êtres accessibles avec les touche F1-> F10.

Soit tu as un menu qui s'affiche et tu sélectionnes dans ce menu acpi=off noapic nomodset et tu appui sur enter et ca devrai passer.

Si tu na pas ce menu tu dois rajouter les option à la fin des paramètres du noyau 

acpi=off noapic nomodset 

et booter

Remarques 
1 nomodset peut entrainer des problèmes sur certaine configuration il est facultatif. 
2 Il se peut que tu aies juste un sorte de case dans laquelle tu peux entrer ces paramètres de la meme façon.
3 ces paramètres ne sont normalement util que pour l'installation une fois ton système sur le disque tout devrai rouler.

A+


----------



## naaad (24 Novembre 2011)

merci je viens de voir que l'on ma répondu je vais essayer ta manip je vous tien au courant


----------



## naaad (26 Novembre 2011)

toujours le même problème merci quand même...


----------



## Isdf (28 Novembre 2011)

Hello, dommage que ca ne marche pas je pourrai avoir ton modèle (avec version de ton mac) et la carte graphique si c'est une intel, nvidia ou ATI stp.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Novembre 2011)

naaad a dit:


> jessaye dinstaller openSUSE mais je ny parviens pas


Essayez la virtualisation avec *VirtualBox* (ou VMware Fusion ou Parallels Desktop). Une image disque suffit. Pas besoin de DVD. Et on peut faire tourner les systèmes simultanément (autant que les ressources de la machine le permette).


----------



## naaad (30 Novembre 2011)

j'ai déjà penser a la virtualisation mais c'est pas mon but car pour mes études j'ai besoin de l'installer, donc j'ai le:                                                                                           *13 pouces: 2,4GHz*



 			    Intel Core i5 
bicur à 2,4 GHz
 			    4 Go à 1 333 MHz
 			    500 Go à 5 400 tr/min1
 			    Intel HD Graphics 3000
 			    Batterie intégrée (7 heures)2


----------

